
Ask HN: How to Clean Digital Footprint? - rxsel
Are there ways one could monitor or manage this?
======
ocdtrekkie
Realistically, it's near impossible to erase yourself from the Internet.
However, it's good to at least try to disconnect things from yourself as much
as possible. Stop using your real name on accounts where possible, for one.
Ideally, stop using common nicknames across various sites so that it is harder
to track you across the web and between "generations" of websites and
platforms. And of course, you can delete your old accounts and posts on a lot
of sites to start punching holes in your history.

You will never disappear from the Internet, but for most purposes, search
visibility is what's truly revealing: Break common conventions people use to
follow your activity across the web.

If I wanted to find out more about say, an HN user, I might try
twitter.com/theirusername or github.com/theirusername, from there, it's often
easy to see their real name and employer or links to their websites. If
someone's HN, Reddit, Twitter, and GitHub usernames are all unique though...
there's a good chance the search stops right there.

